# Pothead (electricidad, minería)



## Hera_SHakti

Hola chicos.....quisiera saber com se traduce la palabra POTHEAD pero en términos mineros..

Lo más cercano que tengo es "terminador de cable" pero espero que alguien sepa qué nombre se le puede dar a eso...

Gracias!!


----------



## jessama

no te entiendo exactamente. ?que tiene que ver pothead con la busqueda de minerales?


----------



## Hera_SHakti

bueno, en realidad me parece qe es como un término de electricidad....le puse término minero porque alguien con conocimientos en minería también podía conocerlo


----------



## jessama

pues,es una palabra con la cual si estoy muy familiar, pero yo conozco un solo sentido de esa palabra, y no tiene nada que ver con mineria. Es una palabra informal que refiere a una persona que abusa marijuana, o alguien que la fume con mucha frecuencia, un adicto a la marijuana. Nunca la he oido en otro contexto.


----------



## Hera_SHakti

si...es de la manera que me sale en la mayoria de traductores...pero se que se trata de un terminador de cable...el problema es que no sé que nombre ocupar para ese terminador


----------



## jessama

De eso admito que no se nada. Pero me imagino que seria algo parecido a "Cable end cap" or "electric wire cap" 
Mi novio me dice que ha oido una palabra especifica para los pequenos aparatus que se usan para terminar alambres electricos, pero son los tipicos que se pueden comprar en una tienda cualquiera, no para uso industrial.


----------



## Hera_SHakti

ok...gracias!! te pasaste


----------



## cubaMania

Hola Hera_SHakti,
Encontré esto:


> cabeza de cable (Aislador que sirve para efectuar  un empalme hermético entre un cable soterrado y una línea aérea.) /  terminador de cable / terminal para tres o más conductores / mufa / mufa  de acometida (México)


Fuente en este glosario:  http://www.ahoratranslations.com/Ahoraglossary.html


----------



## Sethi I

Hola: estoy habituado a la minería y efectivamente Pothead es todo terminal/conector/conectador  que se sujeta/solda/conecta a un cable eléctrico para conectarlo a otro con terminales o adaptadores similares.
See you


----------



## Hera_SHakti

gracias!!!


----------

